# Queen Victoria Hits Quay In Malta



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Queen Victoria*

QV whilst docking in Malta went astern a little to quick and hit the concrete wall and put a 20 foot dent in her stern.. Awaiting engineers report as to whether she continues her cruise.


----------



## ssr481 (Feb 2, 2008)

I wonder how sailing the QV is... a friend of mine from the Liberty Ship SS JOHN W BROWN, who went to the US Merchant Marine Academy, sailed as 2nd Officer on the Queen Vic.. I was told that he didn't like the QV and went back to sailing as 2nd Officer on the Queen Mary.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

From Sky news on it
"Queen Victoria Hits Quay In Malta
The Cunard cruise ship Queen Victoria has been damaged after hitting a quay while docking in Malta.

Stern dented in incident. None of the 1,887 passengers were hurt in the incident at Valletta, one of the stops on a 14-night Mediterranean cruise.

The stern of the 90,000-tonne vessel was dented and repairs are being carried out overnight.

An investigation is underway to find out why the ship struck the quay.

"The ship was being turned to face the breakwater and hit the Valletta Waterfront quay with its stern," one eyewitness said. "It was a loud, scraping noise."

A spokesman for Cunard said: "Repairs are underway and will be completed during the night delaying the ship's departure.

"This will necessitate the cancellation of the call at La Goulette, Tunisia, which the ship was due to visit.


"But the call to Gibraltar on May 17 will be going ahead as planned. Cunard will be compensating guests for the disruption."

Peter Shenks, senior vice-president of Cunard Europe, said the cost of the collision was not yet known.

The vessel set sail from Southampton on May 6 and is due to return there on May 20.

It was named last December by the Duchess of Cornwall at a ceremony in which the champagne bottle did not break first time - which is considered an ill omen.

Of the 1,887 passengers, 1,581 are from the UK. The vessel is carrying 1,024 crew.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Queen Victoria has been damaged after hitting quay in Malta.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30200-1316069,00.html?f=rss

David


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you David.

I think that the most interesting thing from this report is that she is carrying 1,887 passengers, as her two per cabin capacity is only 1,850. If the Sky report is correct (always a problem with any media report) then she is doing very well at this stage in the season.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Hole torn in £330m Cunard liner (BBC News)*

A hole is ripped into the stern of a £300m luxury British cruise liner as it crashes while docking in Malta.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I think she will do well for quite a long time Fred simply because she is new, and a Queen possibly attracting seasoned Cunard cruisers as well as new. Ventura is also well booked up, very difficult to get on her at the moment. However, if Queen Victoria has many accidents like this passengers may think twice. She will soon get the jinx tag?!.

David


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

The ol' girl will be up there in the clouds quoting her favourite saying "We are not amused"(A)


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Poor old Captain CEO of Carnival Corp Mickey Arison and yes Owner of QV was on board at the time.

Whoops how to gain a promotion !!!!!

Paul


----------



## dominic (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone know what state the quay is in ?


----------



## jonsea (Sep 16, 2005)

This is the latest form the BBC, no details of quay damage . . . 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/7401813.stm


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

Between this incident and the pilot error in Ft. Lauderdale which cost QM2 one of her azipods and poor Ron Warwick his command, Cunard isn't doing too well with docking and undocking arrangements. I guess it just goes to show that some of the new mega ships are so big they are a challenge for many of the world's ports.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

One incident on the QM2 in two years and one incident on the QV is hardly "isn't doing too well with docking and undocking arrangements." when you consider how many ports per year the vessels visit.

As a comparison, the 'Mona Lisa' has run aground twice in the same period. Now, I would say that that isn't doing too well in the staying afloat arrangements.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

We had two threads on this subject. These have now been merged

Fred


----------



## What the Fug (Aug 22, 2007)

Paul UK said:


> Poor old Captain CEO of Carnival Corp Mickey Arison and yes Owner of QV was on board at the time.
> 
> Whoops how to gain a promotion !!!!!
> 
> Paul


Me dad always swore that was how you made super (H)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

As feared, it is already being mentioned in media circles about the champagne bottle not breaking at the naming ceremony. She will sadly be stuck with this superstitious nonsense from now on.

As Orbitman points out, these ships visit many ports per year, and unlike the old passenger liners, can dock themselves so the margin or error is surely greater without the aid of tugs. I have always been amazed how they can dock such giant ships so well. When you compare public transport incidents and break downs shore side with cruise ships, especially the big companies the percentage is very tiny, hardly worth mentioning. Yet when a cruise ship has a bug on board, or hits a quay it is headline news world wide. There is something cock eyed somewhere?!.


----------

